# Relabeling - How the professionals do it?!?



## miamina4l (Jan 19, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Fairly new here and have been doing a lot of research, great information. Thank you to everyone.

My concern is upon starting your own clothing line. I understand finding a wholesaler, ordering the shirts, then printing them the way you want. Then for the finishing touches obviously the label, we order them ourselves and have have them stiched in after removing the exisiting label to give it that authentic look!

But is this exactly how the professionals do it? Do they buy shirts from wholesalers like we do and have to remove the tags then stich in theirs? This is where i am confused. If anyone can please help me out, oooo i would appreciate it greatly.

Thank you all.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The REALLY big companies actually have their shirts made from scratch, so they have their original label put in from the start.

Some of the more medium companies will have their labels added to existing brands of shirts.

If you want your own labels, unless you have the time and ability to do it yourself or hire someone specifically for that purpose, you would need to find an alterations shop or seamstress to do this for you.

I've gotten wildly different quotes for this for our first foray into relabelling, from $8 per shirt to $0.15 per shirt for taking the old label out and putting your new one in.


----------



## miamina4l (Jan 19, 2008)

What is a professional company that puts together clothing from scratch how is that done? Who does it? What is it called?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There are also certain garment suppliers that will put your labels in the shirts when you order them as long as you have a large enough quantity. They usually refer to it as private label.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Some of them even do this with no minimums!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Who does it with no minimums?!?

No, seriously, I'd love to know for our company!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

TSC Apparel has no minimums for relabeling.

TSC Apparel

Prices range from 20 cents to 40 cents per label, depending upon how complex the sew-in would be.

They have three warehouses across the country, but do all of the relabeling out of their Cincinnati location.

But yep, if you send them 1 label to get put in a shirt, they will send you 1 shirt that they carry with your label in it.

Turn-around time ranges from 1 day to 2 weeks depending on how busy they are.

So you can just go to their site and see if they carry in shirts that would work for you, and you're in business!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

SWEET! 

I did find someone locally that will relabel for a very reasonable price, but I haven't actually seen her work yet, so I don't know if I'd be happy with the shirts she does yet.

Looks like I need to add a new supplier. 

Thanks! 

I just wish they carried Hanes, too, but I only have one customer that I need Hanes for.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, I found out about it after I found someone locally, too.

I'm changing my shirts to American Apparel, and was looking for a distributor closer to TN than AA's headquarters in CA.

TSC had good prices, then I found out about the relabeling, which is 10 cents cheaper than what I've been paying. 

I still use my local seamstress for hoodies and such,though.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> TSC Apparel has no minimums for relabeling.
> 
> TSC Apparel
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted this. I use them and did not know that. I live in Cleve. and Cin. is only 4 hrs. away. I get tees the next day every time I order. And now you tell me I can get labels too. I wasn't at that point yet, but if it's that cheap, I just might do it. Where do you guys get labels from?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I haven't ordered any yet, but I'm prolly going to be buying mine from Lucky Label. Welcome to Lucky-Label. They're overseas, but seem to have the best prices from what I've seen.

Anyone else use Lucky Label? How's their quality?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just looked at clothing labels 4 u and they look high to me. I'm going to check out lucky.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

The quote I got was for 1" woven labels up to four colors. For 1200 of them they quoted me $175 + $30 airmail shipping. Faster shipping is an extra $15. Their minimum is 1200 labels for custom designs.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Lucky does not give any pricing. I am not fully ready for labels, but it would be nice to start working it into the budget.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Chani said:


> The quote I got was for 1" woven labels up to four colors. For 1200 of them they quoted me $175 + $30 airmail shipping. Faster shipping is an extra $15. Their minimum is 1200 labels for custom designs.


Whoa!! That is good. I can do that now. 4 colors too? Are you going to use them? If you do, tell us how they come out and how the service was.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

If my customer gives me the go ahead and his art for his labels, definitely.

For our own labels...maybe. I need to talk to Mark about that to see if we want our own labels or continue to just use manufacturers' labels.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Buechee said:


> Whoa!! That is good. I can do that now. 4 colors too? Are you going to use them? If you do, tell us how they come out and how the service was.


If you search for lucky label in the forums, you'll find lots of posts from people who have used them before and were very happy with their prices, service and delivery times.


----------



## sk8rjess (Jan 8, 2008)

so has anyone ordered from tsc? i live right in northern ky so i wouldn't even need shipping, i could just transport them myself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sk8rjess said:


> so has anyone ordered from tsc? i live right in northern ky so i wouldn't even need shipping, i could just transport them myself.


Yes, many people here (including me) have ordered from them several times  They are a big wholesaler.


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess they dont list any relable info on the site. U have to call. But does anyone know if they completely remove the original label? or just stitch in new label. Reason I ask is because I know gildan's labels have 2 parts, the Gildan Logo and then the size and care info under that.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

They do whatever you want.

If you want it just stitched with the gildan, they can do that.

But they will also remove 1 or both gildan labels for you.


----------



## MaxxdoutEK9 (Oct 18, 2007)

excellent info Comin' Out Swingin. Do you happen to know an estimated cost, possibly for 100 units.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

They don't price based on volume, they price on the complexity of the label removal and sew-in.

So, it depends on how the original label is stitched in and what they need to to do to remove it.

Give them a call and tell them which shirts you plan to have relabeled, and they can tell you how much it will cost to replace labels in that particular shirt.

The price per shirt will be the same, whether it's 10, 100, or 1,000.


----------



## RoyalApparel Joe (Jan 31, 2008)

There are different options for relabeling.
One way is to cut out existing label and single needle in your label.
Another way is to cleanly remove label and insert your label in. This version can only be done with garments that have neck tape in them. It will look as if the shirts were custom made for you.
Regards,
RoyalApparel Joe


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

I keep bragging about this. TSC is right down the street from me! I just go pick it up. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## jock (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi everyone! Thanks to all for generous information. I can't tell you how helpful it has been. I hope i will be able to contribute soon. I am a newbie and have just reached the stage of relabeling. I'm wondering what a reasonable price would be per shirt to sew in my labels. i am starting with 200 childrens shirts. Thanks again.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

TSC apparel has been the cheapest I have found from about 35 to 50 cents per shirt. Most places quoted my like 3 or 4 bucks. Yeah right!!!!


----------



## jaycen29 (May 16, 2008)

Wish TSC sold Hanes. Anyone know of any other companies that do relabeling with no minimums...possibly closer to california? Thanks.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

I've posted this before. they are in Garden Grove. They do every type of relabeling possible and they are very inexpensive.

Products


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

SeasonEnds said:


> TSC apparel has been the cheapest I have found from about 35 to 50 cents per shirt. Most places quoted my like 3 or 4 bucks. Yeah right!!!!


What brand do you get from them? I use them too and I want to use jeerze for my own brand. I'd like to have them relable when I get to that stage.


----------



## ArtTechMusicGrp (Jun 16, 2008)

Hello All! This is my first post, as well as the beginning of a long road down research alley!  This may be a silly question, but when is it appropriate to relabel your garment? This should be done prior to print, correct?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

ArtTechMusicGrp said:


> Hello All! This is my first post, as well as the beginning of a long road down research alley!  This may be a silly question, but when is it appropriate to relabel your garment? This should be done prior to print, correct?


It doesn't matter when. Depending on who will be doing it, you may have it all done at the same time. For simplicity sake, you would want the place where you are getting the shirts to relabel or the place where they are being printed.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

ArtTechMusicGrp said:


> Hello All! This is my first post, as well as the beginning of a long road down research alley!  This may be a silly question, but when is it appropriate to relabel your garment? This should be done prior to print, correct?


You may have your private label sewn in before or after you have the garments printed. 

Majority of our customers request the label be sewn in after the printing has been done so they can have a faster turnaround time for printing (which has a schedhule, first come first serve).


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Buechee said:


> What brand do you get from them? I use them too and I want to use jeerze for my own brand. I'd like to have them relable when I get to that stage.


Sorry Marc, didn't see your post. I order American Apparel usually. Sometimes I order Jerzees hoodies.


----------



## Bacon (Jun 25, 2008)

Does TSC Apparel print custom labels as well as relabel, or do I need to go somewhere else to get the labels made and send them to TSC to be sewn-in?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No, they don't print any labels. They only relabel.

You will need to get them made by another company, then send them to TSC to have them put in.

Welcome to the forums!


----------

